# Scary baby/Children sounds...



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any sound files featuring creepy nursery rhymes/baby type sounds? I am having a playpen with zombie babies with body parts this year and was hoping to play some creepy kids type music in the background.

Anyone who can help me out is greatly appreciated!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I have this CD, Looooove it!

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=33


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks just about perfect Maley, thanks.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah I have the poison props one and I have actually got 2 comments form customers this year saying the sound in the child's bedroom creeped them out. Good job Adam!


----------

